# How much noise is okay for a hedgehog?



## bluebroccoli (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,

(warning: this might be a stupid question)

How much noise is okay without stressing out a hedgehog?


There is usually some yelling in my house (sometimes fighting, usually "dinner's ready) and it can get pretty loud. Would this be okay for a hedgehog? Would the hedgehog get really stressed out. There is also someone who likes to play electric guitar. He doesn't do any solos or anything, just likes to sing along to some pop bands. I could probably keep this to a minimum. I don't want to get a hedgehog if the environment is not hedgehog friendly.

I've checked pretty much everything else out and my household (besides this) fits the bill. There is even a vet about five minutes away.

Thanks!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi there! There was actually a similar thread that got started just yesterday...might be helpful 

Here's the link:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22426


----------



## bluebroccoli (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks! I think if I can keep the guitar to a minimum (I don't like it either) and convince the rest of the household, it might be a good fit.

How long do hedgehogs usually live?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

One of the mods on this forum wrote a really great book on hedgehog care. It helped me a great deal when I first got my little hedgie. It pretty much covers everything and is the most comprehensive coverage of material I have found anywhere. There is a way to even download it free online. DEFINITELY a must read if you are looking to learn more. It will answer all your questions!

Here is the link:
http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... nload.html


----------

